# Snake mistake: CSIRO says it's a myth that Australia is home to world's deadliest species



## cagey (May 26, 2019)

Just the messenger

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...th-that-australia-is-home-to-worlds-deadliest


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 26, 2019)

It is true that more people die in these countries due to snake bite but that doesn't reduce the fact that our snakes are the deadliest in terms of the power or strength of the venom. Most of the points raised are true but it musn't be taken for granted that we are safe because more people die overseas.Australians must always be vigilant.


----------



## Neil j (May 26, 2019)

I watched a doco years ago when Irwin went to Africa for their vens. They looked heaps more dangerous. 
Also people survive bites here.
Hell look at the ven keepers here that free handle.


----------



## Ryan-James (May 27, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> It is true that more people die in these countries due to snake bite but that doesn't reduce the fact that our snakes are the deadliest in terms of the power or strength of the venom. Most of the points raised are true but it musn't be taken for granted that we are safe because more people die overseas.Australians must always be vigilant.


Dragonlover is on the ball, it's irrelevant which countries have the most venomous snakes, we live in a modern society with some of the best paramedics and facilities in the world with antivenin available everywhere that's important, (although in saying that the quality of life goes downhill after going through the processes involved), we can't be compared to poverty stricken third world countries in any way, shape or form, the saddest thing about this story is someone has wasted a prime portion of their life at University to get a piece of paper that gives them permission to write a credible story and wasn't even taught basic common sense.


----------



## Herpetology (May 27, 2019)

What Ryan and dragon lover say is very important - comparing a first world country with some of the best facilities in the world VS. a country where they’re better off cutting their own limbs off to stop the venom from spreading and hope they don’t bleed out , and indeed they do sometimes


----------

